# Chemical guys detailing university



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Hi, I am considering attending a course run by Chemical Guys in Glasgow. It teaches you the process of washing the a car and includes machine polishing (the main reason for me wanting to go). 

Has anyone else been to this and can they recommend? The course is £75 for the day so seems pretty reasonable for what they are offering.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## lev1710 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, 

Has anyone went to this. I am thinking of doing something similar and was looking for some feedback. 

Cheers


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi......Went this time last year. Very interesting and well worth the money. Also includes your lunch as well. Would say to wrap up as its a bit in the unit till it warms up lol.....Peter


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Missed out the cold lol..


----------



## delboydaniels (Aug 8, 2007)

I did this course last year. Well worth it


----------



## MurrayVXR (Aug 10, 2012)

Done the very first one still waiting on my certificate lol


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I also did it last year, and I'd say you've nothing to loose. £75 isn't unreasonable and not a lot of money for a days training. If your contemplating buying a machine polisher it gives you a chance to try out different ones too.


----------

